# Wild Rice Salad



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2018)

I made this recipe for our holiday table and it was a huge hit. It paired perfectly with our roast duck and the vegetarian guests especially loved the complex flavors of the dish.  It's just beautiful too.. 

Check it out...


https://foolproofliving.com/wild-rice-salad/


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 26, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I made this recipe for our holiday table and it was a huge hit. It paired perfectly with our roast duck and the vegetarian guests especially loved the complex flavors of the dish.  It's just beautiful too..
> 
> Check it out...
> 
> ...


What a lovely looking salad! I love the fruit in it, and the orange juice dressing looks very interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## caseydog (Dec 26, 2018)

You had me at "roast duck." What did you serve as a side? Oh, yeah... some kind of rice thing. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 27, 2018)

OMGosh, this looks and sounds so good, Kay.  Copied and saved for future family get-togethers.  I'm sure it would be a hit!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 27, 2018)

This does sound so good! I love wild rice!


----------

